# nmap verbot == linux live verbot ?



## andro13 (29. Oktober 2007)

hi leute,
ich arbeite seit geraumer zeit nun mal wieder mit linux und mir ist da was aufgefallen. bei jeder größeren linux-live-distri ist nmap dabei.
nmap zählt unter "hackertools" und die sind seit geraumer zeit in deutschland verboten...
Heißt das jetzt auch, dass ich eine linux-cd nicht verwenden darf?

Mfg androphinx


----------



## Navy (29. Oktober 2007)

> nmap zählt unter "hackertools" und die sind seit geraumer zeit in deutschland verboten...

Woher hast Du das? Mit Nmap ist ein Werkzeug, daß nichts anderes macht als servicemapping. Es späht keine Daten aus oder verändert sie, noch ist es dazu geeignet auf einem anderem Rechner einzudringen oder irgendetwas vorzutäuschen.

Ein Portscan ist *kein* Angriff. Wenn auch die paketfiltereinsetzenden Scriptkiddies den wirren Warnmeldungen von ebendiesen -- nennen wir es einfach mal Sicherheitsprogramm glaubt. 

> Heißt das jetzt auch, dass ich eine linux-cd nicht verwenden darf?

Nein. Da es noch keinerlei Rechtssicherheit in diesem Bereich gibt, ist noch nichts verboten, was allein der Analyse dient. Wir warten gespannt auf die ersten Verfahren und Urteile. Sollte wieder Erwarten nmap, ping und ähnliche tools illegal werden, dann wird es wohl einigen Erklärungsbedarf im Bereich der Nutzung solcher Anwendungen von Seiten LKA, BKA, BND usw usf geben müssen.
Ich sehe das Gesetz als nichtig an und beachte es nichtmal Ansatzweise in meiner täglichen Arbeit.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. Oktober 2007)

Nehmen wir einfach mal an nMap waere illegal. Einfach mal so als Gedankenspiel.
Dann waere die Verbreitung und der Besitz dessen verboten. Somit waere auch ein nicht unbetraechtlicher Teil von Linux-Distributionen und LiveCDs nicht mehr legal zu bekommen, da viele Distros nMap, und auch aggressivere Tools wie Nessus, mitbringen.

Distributionen und LiveCDs die ohne solche Tools daherkommen, wie z.B. mein EasyLFS  , duerften kein Problem darstellen.

Problem ist jedoch dass der Gesetzgeber, wie man ja bereits annehmen duerfte, gern alles ueber einen Kamm schert und somit alle Linux-Distributionen von Grund auf boese sind.


----------



## Navy (29. Oktober 2007)

> Nehmen wir einfach mal an nMap waere illegal. Einfach mal so als Gedankenspiel.
> Dann waere die Verbreitung und der Besitz dessen verboten. Somit waere auch ein 
> nicht unbetraechtlicher Teil von Linux-Distributionen und LiveCDs nicht mehr legal zu 
> bekommen, da viele Distros nMap, und auch aggressivere Tools wie Nessus, 
> mitbringen.

Das wäre wohl nur kurzzeitig ein Problem. Die Distributionen werden angepasst, bzw das Intallationsscript verändert.

> Problem ist jedoch dass der Gesetzgeber, wie man ja bereits annehmen duerfte, gern 
> alles ueber einen Kamm schert und somit alle Linux-Distributionen von Grund auf boese 
> sind.

Dann  kann man ja immer noch darauf argumentieren, daß Linux nur der Kernel, nicht die beiliegende Software ist. Außerdem würde ich dann soweit gehen und sagen, daß das Programmieren/Skriptem eines Portscanners unter keinem PC-OS schwer ist (Script über Telnet auf alle möglichen Ports), womit die Betriebssysteme an sich alle illegal sein dürften.

Man sollte da wohl eher gelassen ran gehen. Da haben sich irnkwelche ganz schlauen Köpfe etwas tolles ausgedacht und vergessen, daß hier mal wieder die falschen Leute getroffen werden. Diejenigen, die ernsthaft Spionage und Sabotage betreiben wollen werden sich nicht von so einem Gesetz abhalten lassen.


----------



## andro13 (30. Oktober 2007)

Entschuldigung hatte mich verlesen. Das Gesetz kommt im März nächsten Jahres raus. Dann sind wir bei der Frage: Ich habe eine ältere Linux-Live-CD mit nmap. Ist dessen Besitz verboten?

Link:  http://www.netz-kultur.com/2007/135/der-neue-anti-hacker-paragraph/
(Blog-Artikel mit Interview über das neue Gesetz)

Bis später
androphinx


----------

